# shine and go



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Just had my R34 delivered back to me from the shop last night. After about a 9 hour polish here's some pics.
I was jealous of Hyrev's Polished New Era Brake res cap so I found a local CNC machine and had these knocked out. They are just covers. They were actually machined to fit tight right over the plastic caps. Came out pretty satisfactory.



















some quickies of the bay I just cleaned up and polished.




























Friend sent me a few of these over seas. I slapped them on after the polishing.










Heres a few pics of the Superior CIA Carbon lip bits and the Top Secret Titanium tow hook. I used a Gallery Yokohama kit to mount it. Came out quite good I think.




























And last but not least a quick pic of the kids.










Hope everyone's having a good weekend!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Looking spotlessly clean as usual:bowdown1:


----------



## plumwerks (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh my,lovely.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

more pics please! Can I see a spec list too?


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

amazingly clean.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

That's viagra for the eyes . .I am blind now . . :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

Jay, the car looks FANASTIC. 

by chance you gonna be starting up the Blog again? its been down for quite some time. miss the updates.

Z


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the engine - very clean and well modded!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I'm hoping my photog friend is going to swing by in the coming week to snap some full body shots. Than you can see how bad my paint is. LOL! I also had the whole interior re-trimmed in black including the headliner and also popped in a HKS Camp 2 system. I'll try and get some shots of all that craziness later in the week. I'm shooting to have the car done by X-Mas but yeah we all know how that goes..


----------



## Light-R (Apr 23, 2007)

gtrlux said:


> That's viagra for the eyes . .I am blind now . . :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:




X2!!!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

I too am toying with the idea of a Camp 2 system??


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Those look very nice! Car looks amazing, cant wait to get the rest of the pics.
Love the titanium tow hook you got, looks very clean.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I'll pull the car out and snap some pics tomorrow. I really want some opinions on the interior. Thanks everyone for the kind words. Keeps me going. 
As for the Camp 2. It's pretty neat. It plugs right into the F-con and you can get all the F-con read outs. Pretty much why I got it. Hope I don't blind everyone with my horrible pics I have forthcoming LOL!


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Yeah more pics please... Stunning example...


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Looking clean as always Jay.

More pics please


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> That's viagra for the eyes . .I am blind now . . :bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


Did you know that Viagra now make eye drops?
They don't improve your sex life, but they make you look hard!


Car looks absolutely stunning. Like everybody else has said... more pics please.


----------



## JOSHMELE (Dec 27, 2004)

*Clean*

Looks good, still waiting to catch up with you at one of our get-togethers.


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Pure love!!:flame:


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*As requested MORE PICS!*

Here is a few shots of the new interior re-trim I did. Just basic black with black stitch. Nothing Fancy. i also moved the HKS F-Con for easier access and took a few shots of the New HKS Camp 2 system working.
Enjoy.





































HKS Camp 2 system










I also shot a few flicks of the Mine's wing. Crown jewel of my whole car. LOL!



















Quickie of the front rim and brake.










Oh and here's a pic of the hidden kill switch I had put in.










R35 GTR badge (fooking put on crooked ugghhh..)










Than I put her back to sleep. I'M KIDDING! More pics.










Before you say it... Yes, I know My R35 GTR badge is crooked (I suck) and I know my Sunline trunk fits like ass. LOL! New trunk on the way in a week or so.
Enjoy. Sorry I suck at photography.


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

hot like faya:thumbsup:


----------



## aferx (Oct 4, 2005)

Very nice


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

HOT...


----------



## Hugo (Oct 1, 2007)

Your baby is so clean it's just disturbing. Love every bit of it!

Is that Evo your daily, or?


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

wow that is mighty clean

the engine bay is spotless

love it

more pictures please  lol


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Hugo said:


> Your baby is so clean it's just disturbing. Love every bit of it!
> 
> Is that Evo your daily, or?


Thats my Girlfriend's Evo 9 MR Show car. Here's a few recent pics of it from a show a few weeks back.




















Thanks for all the kind words everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

*A few leftovers*

Here's a few pics I left out.




























thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

As above "its a little disturbing that your car is so clean have those whels seen a public highway or have they just come out of a box? Congrats again.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm just very good at cleaning. LOL! The car was at the shop for almost 2 months for the interior re-trim and a buncha' odds and ends. As of now it is sitting on a busted transfer case. Hopefully will be fixed in the next month or so. Waiting for a full replacement case.


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi there Jay, what's up buddy, I just love the smell of a car that has just been redone....so you got the HKS camp II how do you like it? I don't care that is the nicest house I have ever seen!!!!! :} inside joke


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

wagzilla said:


> Hi there Jay, what's up buddy, I just love the smell of a car that has just been redone....so you got the HKS camp II how do you like it? I don't care that is the nicest house I have ever seen!!!!! :} inside joke


Hey James, 
I haven't been able to use it much yet cause the car is not running right now. Hopefully next month I'll be able to give it a good rundown on functions.


----------



## tangomatt (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, the most gorgeous combination of parts on a white R34GTR. I am so jealous. BTW, what new carbon trunk did you order. The sunline one does not appear to be too bad on the photos! Any chance of more detailed photos of the misalignment. 

Matt


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

tangomatt said:


> Wow, the most gorgeous combination of parts on a white R34GTR. I am so jealous. BTW, what new carbon trunk did you order. The sunline one does not appear to be too bad on the photos! Any chance of more detailed photos of the misalignment.
> 
> Matt


The Sunline trunk is pretty bad up close. Especially when they are charging 1500 bucks for it. I went to a local friend who is making me a custom carbon on carbon trunk. Should see it out of the mold next week. I'll post pics of it when I get my hands on it. Thanks for the props on the car!


----------



## Domo-kun (Mar 2, 2007)

This is the best son of a mutha R34 out there! :bowdown1:
I luvin' the new interior, nice & simple... it will last for a long time. (versus the "super hip, everything color coaded with mega ice & fish tank" -set up  ) 
This looks good & purpose built.

Jay, hook me up with one of these:








MoonFace "Oil Feller Cap" -JDM tyte yo! LOL

Cheers, Domo-kun


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Love the black hoses, very cool and tough looking.
Never paid attention to the oil Feller cap either!

I guess when you are sooo broke, you can not afford to pay attention either!


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

hyrev said:


> Love the black hoses, very cool and tough looking.
> Never paid attention to the oil Feller cap either!
> 
> I guess when you are sooo broke, you can not afford to pay attention either!


 LOL! Yeah, after this last go around with the car at the shop my wallet is floating it's so light. Now I gotta shell out over 3 grand for new transfer case. Sucks. The black hoses are all Earl's lines and fittings. Good thing I made the interior nice I'm gonna be living in it soon. 

Oh, Well You can live in a car but you can't drive a house. So F**k it! LOL!


----------



## wagzilla (Aug 9, 2008)

so Jay what cool parts do we have laying around????????


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

whats the evo spec, looks amazinngg, more pics!

love the r34, think it could do with a more agressive front bumper, mybe only even an r-tune?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Haribo said:


> whats the evo spec, looks amazinngg, more pics!
> 
> love the r34, think it could do with a more agressive front bumper, mybe only even an r-tune?


Yeah, I'm not a fan of either the Nismo bumpers. I like the stock one just fine. I am adding a HKS oil cooler setup soon so I might do the NUR -Spec vents. hopefully can get my hands on the Midori carbon ones.


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

G'day,

Very beautiful 34 you got there!

Are these add on skirts made by Superior CIA like front lip and diffuser? - Do they have website?

Cheers

Grant


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Bite Me said:


> G'day,
> 
> Very beautiful 34 you got there!
> 
> ...


Hey, The sideskirts were one-offs from my original Nismo sideskirts. Had a friend make them for me.


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks for the answer, and do you know of any website or something about Superior CIA?

Cheers


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Bite Me said:


> Thanks for the answer, and do you know of any website or something about Superior CIA?
> 
> Cheers


Superior website is here.
¥·¡¼¥È¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥«¡¼¥Ü¥ó¡¡¥·¥Õ¥È¥Ö¡¼¥Ä ¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥ª¥ê¥¸¥Ê¥ë¥Ñ¡¼¥Ä´ë²è À½ºî ÈÎÇä ¥¹¡¼¤Ú¤ê¥¢ SUPERIOR AUTO CREATIVE


----------



## Bite Me (Aug 29, 2005)

JBwangan said:


> Superior website is here.
> ¥·¡¼¥È¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥«¡¼¥Ü¥ó¡¡¥·¥Õ¥È¥Ö¡¼¥Ä ¥«¥Ð¡¼ ¥ª¥ê¥¸¥Ê¥ë¥Ñ¡¼¥Ä´ë²è À½ºî ÈÎÇä ¥¹¡¼¤Ú¤ê¥¢ SUPERIOR AUTO CREATIVE


G'day,

Thanks for the website, browsing it now.

Cheers

Grant

p.s. any updates to the 34?


----------



## Lars-GT-R33 (Mar 8, 2008)

Damn, this car is so nice and clean. Thumbs up.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Lovely jubbly..


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome GTR mate, you could put the GTR badge on upside down and the car would still look fantastic. I dont think anyone would notice the badge being crookard.


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Bakes12 said:


> Awesome GTR mate, you could put the GTR badge on upside down and the car would still look fantastic. I dont think anyone would notice the badge being crookard.


Already took it off and slapped it on the tool box LOL!. Oh well.


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

I've got nothing else to say but sex on wheels...


----------

